# Wie mit 2monitoren



## Arnilein (2. September 2009)

Hi wollte ma fragen ob jemand von euch weis wenn man 2monitore anschliesst das man auf dem einen das Game hatt und auf den anderen die map drauf angezeigt bekommt


----------



## Kemot (2. September 2009)

Arnilein schrieb:


> Hi wollte ma fragen ob jemand von euch weis wenn man 2monitore anschliesst das man auf dem einen das Game hatt und auf den anderen die map drauf angezeigt bekommt




ja oder zb andere sachen auf dem 2ten monitor hat ... zb sowas wie raid dps omen etc etc ^^


----------



## dosacole (2. September 2009)

also ich hab 2 monitore angeschloßen aber auf dem einen hab ich wow im fenstermodus und auf dem anderen guck ich filme bin im icq surfe im netz orso 
ob das geht das man wow auf beide monitore erweitert weiß ich nicht ich hab auch nohc keine funktion in diese richtung gefunden 
leider


----------



## Skyko (2. September 2009)

Hi

Ich glaub nicht das es geht


----------



## BadCat (2. September 2009)

das wird so nicht funktionieren.
entweder WoW über beide Bildschirme erweitern oder auf Bildschirm 1 WoW und Bildschirm 2 ICQ, IE etc


----------



## Axarimy (2. September 2009)

das geht nicht glaube ich auch nicht weil man keine programm/addons aus wow einfach auf den desktop ziehen kann.
Wäre cool wenn das gehen würde habe das auch schonmal ausprobiert aber ging nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfaith (2. September 2009)

extra nen 2ten monitor anschaffen um die ingame map zu sehen?


----------



## proqd (2. September 2009)

diese frage ist extrem interessant -- daher bin ich fast 100pro sicher, wenn es gehen würde, wüßten wir es längst -- denn das würden sicher viele spieler machen -- insbesondere profi spieler!!


----------



## Pingurian (2. September 2009)

Das geht schon. Windows natürlich auf beide Monitore erweitern.
Dann mit einem Addon wie SunnViewport o.ä. den Rendering-Bereich soweit eingrenzen das dieser nur auf einem Monitor ist. Dann kann man seine Addons auf dem anderen Monitor plazieren.

Ich hatte das vor Monaten mal in dieser Konfiguration, bin aber schnell davon wieder weg: die Mauswege sind schon extrem wenn man über 2 Monitore hinweg "rumspringt".


----------



## Shadria (2. September 2009)

Die Map, bzw. auch andere Addons, werden immer innerhalb des "WoW-Fensters" angezeigt!

Es ist durchauchs möglich WoW mit 2 (oder mehr) Monitoren zu spielen, aber ich glaube das wollte der TE ja nicht.

Zum Thema WoW spielen mit 2 (oder mehr) Monitoren hilft die SuFu oder Google ungemein weiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (2. September 2009)

klar geht des^^
du musst in windows einstellen dass die beiden monitore als 1 benutzt werden, also des bild wird dann auf beide gestreckt
in WoW haste dann au dein bild auf beide monitore verteilt.
dann gibts n addon (name fällt mir nur grad ned ein :/ ) mit dem du einstellen kannst wie groß das bild von WoW sein soll
da stellst des einfach auf deine auflösung von monitor 1 ein.
du brauchst dann halt noch n addon mit ner beweglichen map, also cartographer oder so (ich würd die carbonite map empfehlen, da haste ne richtige map von der welt, also die aus der minimap, ned so n gezeichnetes teil wie normal^^)

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen / Herb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

da die map wie weiter oben geschrieben wird, aber immer innerhalb von WoW angezeigt wird, wird sie dann auch nur auf dem 1. monitor angezeigt ... der 2. wird dann nicht mitgenutzt.


----------



## proqd (2. September 2009)

Pingurian schrieb:


> Das geht schon. Windows natürlich auf beide Monitore erweitern.
> Dann mit einem Addon wie SunnViewport o.ä. den Rendering-Bereich soweit eingrenzen das dieser nur auf einem Monitor ist. Dann kann man seine Addons auf dem anderen Monitor plazieren.
> 
> Ich hatte das vor Monaten mal in dieser Konfiguration, bin aber schnell davon wieder weg: die Mauswege sind schon extrem wenn man über 2 Monitore hinweg "rumspringt".




Ich denke das ist genau das Problem. Technisch machbar, aber durch extrem lange Mauswege umständlich!


----------



## Skyfox (2. September 2009)

bei mir sieht das so aus, besser gesagt so sah es mal aus mit Dualmonitoring


----------



## dosacole (2. September 2009)

wie haste das gemacht ?


----------



## MadMat (2. September 2009)

Genau, das ist eine INGAME-Map, die man wohl auch nicht verschieben kann. Die ist wo sie ist.

Du kannst WOW auch mit 3 Monitoren spielen (ja das geht), aber das Bild wird nur grösser/weiter. Mehr nicht.

Sinnvoller bei nem 2. wäre dann Messanger für die FL, Lootlisten online usw.

Grüße


----------



## cazimir (2. September 2009)

dosacole schrieb:


> wie haste das gemacht ?





Pingurian schrieb:


> Das geht schon. Windows natürlich auf beide Monitore erweitern.
> Dann mit einem Addon wie SunnViewport o.ä. den Rendering-Bereich soweit eingrenzen das dieser nur auf einem Monitor ist. Dann kann man seine Addons auf dem anderen Monitor plazieren.
> 
> Ich hatte das vor Monaten mal in dieser Konfiguration, bin aber schnell davon wieder weg: die Mauswege sind schon extrem wenn man über 2 Monitore hinweg "rumspringt".



So würde ich es ebenfalls machen.
Erwartet nicht, dass euch alles bis ins kleinste Detail erklärt wird. Ein bisschen google sollte schon drin sein.

@über mir
mit 
http://www.google.de/search?q=wow+addon+mo...lient=firefox-a
lässt sich alles in WoW verschieben und skalieren


----------



## cazimir (2. September 2009)

sorry Doppelpost


----------



## MadMat (2. September 2009)

Bärg. Move A. hab ich gekillt (vor Monaten oder vor BC? ). Das war mir zu nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei dann meine Aussage nicht ganz korrekt ist. Stimmt. Man könnte es dann doch bewegen, aber macht das Sinn, bei der Worldmap?
Ich meine, die kann man als Mini-BG-Map ja einbinden..... wers braucht.

Grüße


----------



## Rainaar (2. September 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> Du kannst WOW auch mit 3 Monitoren spielen (ja das geht), aber das Bild wird nur grösser/weiter. Mehr nicht.



Das stimmt so nicht. Wenn Du WOW auf drei Monitoren spielst (Tripple-Head-to-go ftw), siehst DU mehr als normal. Das Bild wird nicht einfach gestreckt sondern der Blickwinkel wird vergrößert. Man sieht z.B. Chars die leicht hinten,seitlich stehen ohne Probleme was bei einem Monitor nicht möglich wäre.

Nutzt man dann MoveAnything, kann man sich alles normal auf den mittleren Monitor ziehen, aber die Map z.b. stark vergrößert auf den rechten Mon und den Chat auf Links oder wie auch immer.

Ist ein tolles Spielgefühl obwohl diese Anwendung bei Shootern ala Crysis besser kommt.

Zudem ist das Problem das es bei vollen Servern manchmal ein wenig mehr laggt als im 1 Monitorbetrieb, weswegen ich es am WE nicht mehr nutze.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (2. September 2009)

Gehört hir zwar nur partiell hin, aber man braucht den Adapter von Matrox inzwischen nicht mehr, um mit drei Monitoren zu spielen.

Es reicht eine Grafikkarte mit Dual-GPU, ein normales DVI-Kabel und ein Duallink.

Auf diese Weise lässt sich WoW mit einer Auflösung von theoretisch bis zu 7680x900 / 1020 / 1200 spielen, wobei alles über 5700 x X reiner Selbstmord für die Augen ist.
Natürlich braucht es entsprechende Treiber und auch sonst ein wenig Fummelei, aber es geht relativ einfach und mit einem speziellen Programm kann man sogar das Überlappen der Screens einstellen, so dass man trotz der Rahmen der Displays quasi keine "schwarzen Löcher" hat.

Wie schon von anderen erwähnt, Google hilft da ungemein, es gibt sogar einen sehr umfangreichen Thread im offiziellen Forum zu diesem Thema.

Ansonsten gibt es für WoW im Prinzip für alles AddOns, manche findet man nur nicht unbedingt auf Anhieb, aber das ist mit wirklich guter Musik z. B. ja genauso ;-)


----------



## SirCotare (2. September 2009)

Moin. Also: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist zwar n älterer Screen, aber bin grad unterwegs und kann keinen neuen machen.

Man kann in WoW sehr wohl einstellen, welche UI Elemente wo angezeigt werden sollen. Dazu aber weiter unten.

*WoW auf 2 Monitoren ist ganz einfach:*

1) Monitore anschliessen

2) Je nach Hersteller gibts beim Grafikkartentreiber diverse Einstellungen. Bei ATI weiss ich jetzt nicht genau wo, aber bei Nvidia ist das ganz einfach:
 a) Rechtsklick auf Desktop -> Nvidia Kontrollzentrum
 b) Mehrere Montiore verwalten -> Desktop horizontal erweitern.
Nun sollte sich der Desktop verhalten als wäre es nur ein einziger, fetter Monitor.

3) Bevor wir nun WoW starten besorgen wir uns noch folgende Interface-Addons
 a) SunViewportArt (http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/sunn-viewport-art.aspx)
 b) MoveAnything! (http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/move-anything.aspx)
 c) ToolTip Wrangler (http://wowui.incgamers.com/?p=mod&m=3675)
 d) ein Kartenaddon wie zb. Cartographer (optional)
 e) ein Minimapaddon wie zb. SexyMap (optional)

4) WoW starten
 a) Nun können wir die Auflösung umstellen. In meinem Falle ist das 2x1440x900 = 2880x900. Nachdem das geschehen ist, wird sich WoW über beide Monitore erstrecken. Leider wird unser Char in der Mitte von den Rahmen der Monitore zerschnitten. (Bei drei Monitoren wäre es perfekt.. könnte man sich Punkt b sparen)
 ANMERKUNG: WoW wird beim Starten erst mal nur auf einem Bildschirm angezeigt werden, bis ihr die Auflösung im Spiel geändert habt, oder die Config.wtf Datei bearbeitet habt!
 b) Hier kommt SunViewportArt ins Spiel. Wir konfigurieren dieses Addon so, dass es keine Rahmen mehr zeigt ausser einem: entweder links oder rechts, je nach dem welchen Monitor wir für die Grafik wollen. Wir stellen also dort einen 50% Rahmen ein und aktivieren die Limitierung des Viewports. Nun sollte sich die Grafik von WoW wieder auf einem Monitor befinden, während der andere leer ist.
 c) Mit MoveAnything lässt sich jedes erdenkliche Ui-Element bewegen. Dazu am besten in der Tastaturbelegung eine Taste einstellen. Per druck auf die Taste wird das Element unter der Maus markiert und ist dann beweglich. Mit einem weiteren Druck auf die Taste, rastet es wieder ein.
 d) Weitere Addons die helfen sind dann zb. die Kartenaddons oder so... deren Funktionsweise entnehme man bitte ihrer Dokumentation.

5) ZOCKEN!

Das war eigentlich alles. Geht fix und auf 2 Montioren zocken ist einfach edel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, SirCotare


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

oke. danke für die ausführliche anleitung. werd ich heute abend mal ausprobieren ...


----------



## Minorjiel (2. September 2009)

Also das ist wirklich mal einter interessanter Thread, finde ich. Was mich bei dieser Vorgehensweise brennend interessiert: Wie wirkt sich das auf die Performance und die Framerate aus, wenn man a) mit zwei Monitoren in doppelter, horizontaler Auflösung aber b) per SunViewport den eigentlichen Speilrahmen wieder auf 50% reduziert? 
Theoretisch wird von der Hardware dann doch weniger Render-Leistung (halt die 50%) abverlangt, oder doch nicht? Will sagen: Wenn ich vorher eine gute Framerate mit einem Monitor hatte und dann die oben beschriebene Konfiguration von SirCotare einrichte, habe ich dann noch immer eine gute Framerate mit zwei Monitoren oder bekomme ich weniger Performance...da ja das eigentliche Rendering von 3D Elementen nur auf einem Monitor stattfindet (wäre für mich logisch, aber man weiß ja nie :-) ). Gibt's da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## SuperAlex (2. September 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (4. September 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Also das ist wirklich mal einter interessanter Thread, finde ich. Was mich bei dieser Vorgehensweise brennend interessiert: Wie wirkt sich das auf die Performance und die Framerate aus, wenn man a) mit zwei Monitoren in doppelter, horizontaler Auflösung aber b) per SunViewport den eigentlichen Speilrahmen wieder auf 50% reduziert?
> Theoretisch wird von der Hardware dann doch weniger Render-Leistung (halt die 50%) abverlangt, oder doch nicht? Will sagen: Wenn ich vorher eine gute Framerate mit einem Monitor hatte und dann die oben beschriebene Konfiguration von SirCotare einrichte, habe ich dann noch immer eine gute Framerate mit zwei Monitoren oder bekomme ich weniger Performance...da ja das eigentliche Rendering von 3D Elementen nur auf einem Monitor stattfindet (wäre für mich logisch, aber man weiß ja nie :-) ). Gibt's da Erfahrungswerte?



Eigentlich klärt sich die Frage von selbst, denn WoW muss auf dem zweiten Rechner zwar weniger bewegte Inhalte darstellen, im Idealfall gar keine, aber trotzdem muss das Bild doch berechnet werden und die Synchronisation findet immer noch über die gesamte Breite statt !

Entlasten würde es die Grafikkarte nur wenn diese 2 Chips besitzt und man quasi jedem Monitor einen zuweist.

Ich vermute sogar das es keinerlei Vorteile bringt was die FpS angeht, möglicherweise bricht es sogar leicht ein, weil die Synchronissation komplexer abläuft, als wenn das Bild über die gesamte Breite gleichmäßig gerendert werden würde.


@SirCotare: extrem geiler Beitrag, ausführlich und gut lesbar, findet man hier leider viel zu selten !


----------



## Mystiquekof (4. September 2009)

@SirCotare:
Wirklich guter Beitrag vielen Dank dafür! 

Die Frage die sich mir seit geraumer Zeit stellt ist ob es im allgm. betrachtet nicht vllt doch mehr Sinn macht auf einem Monitor WoW zu zoggn. Immerhin sind die Preise für wirklich gute Hardware im TFT Bereich ja größtenteils gut überschaubar und man kann durchaus ein Schnäppchen machen. 

Sicherlich habe ich auch schon des öfteren mit dem Gedanken gespielt WoW auf 2 (oder mehr) Monitoren zu zoggn, nur kommt in letzter Zeit desöfteren die Diskussion auf was wirklich sinnvoller (in Bezug auf FPS / Lags / Qualität und vor allem Preis für die Investition) ist.

2 TFT's (z.B. 19"er) oder eben 1 "großer" TFT (z.B. 3x")

Nehmen wir mal an ich würde mir einen 2ten 19" TFT holen wollen, dann sollte es (alleine schon fürs Auge, Farbdarstellung der TFT's u.v.m.) nach Möglichkeit der gleiche sein den ich bereits habe. Gibts den nicht mehr oder wurde er durch Nachfolgemodelle ersetzt - Pech gehabt!

Wie seht ihr das?

Solong,
Mysti


----------



## theduke666 (4. September 2009)

SuperAlex schrieb:


> Nope.


Hey, topp!
Ohne deinem Beitrag hätte ich den Rest nicht verstanden.
Danke! Mein Held!


----------



## Eysenbeiss (4. September 2009)

Mystiquekof schrieb:


> @SirCotare:
> Wirklich guter Beitrag vielen Dank dafür!
> 
> Die Frage die sich mir seit geraumer Zeit stellt ist ob es im allgm. betrachtet nicht vllt doch mehr Sinn macht auf einem Monitor WoW zu zoggn. Immerhin sind die Preise für wirklich gute Hardware im TFT Bereich ja größtenteils gut überschaubar und man kann durchaus ein Schnäppchen machen.
> ...



Bei Moniroten jenseits von 24 Zoll musst du bedenken, das deren maximale Auflösung oftmals über der liegt, die von Grafikkarten mit nur einem Chip zuverlässig, wenn überhaupt, dargestellt werden können !

Du brauchst dann in jedem Fall eine Dual-Link fähige Grafikkarte, hättest aber bei dem richtigen Monitor den Vorteil, das du quasi zwei Bilder direkt nebeneinander auf einem Schirm darstellen könntest, also quasi den gleichen Effekt wie bei zwei Monitoren, aber ohne das Problem des Gehäuserandes.

Was das Problem mit den unterschiedlichen Modellen angeht, das ist eigentlich keins.

Du kannst ohne weiteres völlig unterschiedliche Montiore kombinieren, sie sollten nur nach Möglichkeit beide die gleichen AUflösungen anbieten, also nicht einer z. B. nur 1440 x900 und der andere 1600 x 900, denn dann müsste der eine reduziert laufen, was nicht auf allen Monitoren wirklich gut aussieht.

Was die Frage nach den FpS angeht: es spielt im Prinzip keine Rolle, ob du 2560, 2880 oder 3200 x 900 auf zwei Monitoren oder auf nur einem darstellen lässt, die Arbeit ist für die Grafikkarte nahezu identisch, denn das, was dargestellt werden muss, das ändert sich ja nicht.

Letztendlich ist es eine Preis- und Platzfrage, technisch nimmt es sich faktisch nichts.


----------



## Mystiquekof (4. September 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Bei Moniroten jenseits von 24 Zoll musst du bedenken, das deren maximale Auflösung oftmals über der liegt, die von Grafikkarten mit nur einem Chip zuverlässig, wenn überhaupt, dargestellt werden können !
> 
> Du brauchst dann in jedem Fall eine Dual-Link fähige Grafikkarte, hättest aber bei dem richtigen Monitor den Vorteil, das du quasi zwei Bilder direkt nebeneinander auf einem Schirm darstellen könntest, also quasi den gleichen Effekt wie bei zwei Monitoren, aber ohne das Problem des Gehäuserandes.
> 
> ...



Ok ich bin bei meiner Annahme von meiner Graka ausgegangen, aber im Prinzip hast du damit recht das dies vermutlich die erste Hürde ist (Auflösung auf großem Monitor sauber darstellen) die es zu nehmen gilt.

Das mit dem Dual-Link habe ich so in der Form noch nicht recht durchdacht - da werde ich mich mal etwas "schlau" lesen/machen müssen. Das ist auf jedenfall ein guter Hinweis von Dir, danke!

Beim kombinieren von verschiedenen Modellen habe ich bei uns im Testlabor der Fa. jedoch leider schon extreme Unterschiede erkennen müssen. Zum einen stimme ich dir vollig zu, dass bei gleicher Auflösung der Grundstein auf jeden Fall gelegt ist. Was mich jedoch stark verblüfft hatte in dem Zusammenhang, war die Tatsache wie sehr sich doch einzelne Modelle / Hersteller in der Darstellung der Farben (Farbintensivität, Kontrast, Rendering etc.) und der Reaktionszeit (nein 6ns sind leider nicht immer 6ns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) unterscheiden! 
Da waren durchaus massive Unterschiede deutlich sichtbar, die einem vermutlich das Gamingerlebnis trüben könnten.

Auch bei deinem letzten Punkt stimme ich ca. zu 80% überein. Hier hab ich aber leider in der Vergangenheit auch schon feststellen müssen, dass zwar die zu berechnenden Dinge fast übereinstimmen und somit die Leistungsanforderung nahezu identisch ist, es aber leider auch hier spürbare Unterschiede gibt ob 1 oder 2 (oder x) Monitore verwendet werden.

Vermutlich liegt das aber auch immer ein Stück weit an der Graka wie diese die Monitore "bedient" (IR, etc)

Auf jeden Fall danke für dein Statement, mal sehn ob sich hier noch mehr Erfahrungswerte einfangen lassen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solong,
Mysti


----------



## biene maya (4. September 2009)

am einfachsten wäre es ja blizzard selbst würde so eine funktion unter optionen einführen, aber anscheinend kann man mit so etwas unnützem wie fraktionswechsel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr geld verdienen.

man kann wow auch mit 2560er auflösung spielen allerdings gibts keine brauchbaren monitore was preis/leistung angeht.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (4. September 2009)

biene schrieb:


> am einfachsten wäre es ja blizzard selbst würde so eine funktion unter optionen einführen, aber anscheinend kann man mit so etwas unnützem wie fraktionswechsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach ja, die lieben b00ns ............... leider kann man so etwas eben NICHT einfach so ins Programm einbauen, eben WEIL es Unterschiede bei den Monitoren gibt und WEIL das Programm nicht erkennen kann, OB es sich um 2 einzelne Monitore handelt, die zusammengeschaltet weden, oder ob es EIN Monitor ist, der per Dual-Link das Bild darstellen muss.

Was das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis angeht, das ist eine rein subjektive Aussage, für mich mögen 600 euro für einen Monitor okay sein, für andere Leute nur 400 und sich dabei rein auf die Meßwerte und Tets der diversen Zeitschriften zu verlassen ist ebenfalls Humbug, da "Sehen" ebenfalls eine rein subjektive Sache ist.

Aber dir war ja eh wichtiger dich in einem weiteren Thread auszuweinen, als etwas zum Thema beizutragen.


@ Mystiquekof: natürlich gibt es gerade beim "Farbempfinden" erhebliche Unterschiede, das wollte ich auch gar nicht unterschlagen, es ging mir bei meiner Aussage rein um die technischen Aspekte. :-)

Ich hab hier einen richtig günstigen HannsG MOnitor an meinem Zweitrechner dran, das Teil hat nicht einmal DVI, aber die Farben gefallen mir bei dem Ding teilweise besser, als bei meinem BenQ, der dem Teil ansonsten technisch weit überelgen ist.

Ein wenig solchem "Matsch" aus dem Weg zu gehen, das ist eine sorgfältige Recherche, vor allem sollte man in Erfahrung bringen welche Panels verwendet werden, denn Panels vom gleichen Hersteller können natürlich immer noch Abweichungen mit sich bringen, aber meistens sind die nicht allzu erheblich.


----------



## Mystiquekof (4. September 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> @ Mystiquekof: natürlich gibt es gerade beim "Farbempfinden" erhebliche Unterschiede, das wollte ich auch gar nicht unterschlagen, es ging mir bei meiner Aussage rein um die technischen Aspekte. :-)
> 
> Ich hab hier einen richtig günstigen HannsG MOnitor an meinem Zweitrechner dran, das Teil hat nicht einmal DVI, aber die Farben gefallen mir bei dem Ding teilweise besser, als bei meinem BenQ, der dem Teil ansonsten technisch weit überelgen ist.
> 
> Ein wenig solchem "Matsch" aus dem Weg zu gehen, das ist eine sorgfältige Recherche, vor allem sollte man in Erfahrung bringen welche Panels verwendet werden, denn Panels vom gleichen Hersteller können natürlich immer noch Abweichungen mit sich bringen, aber meistens sind die nicht allzu erheblich.



Joa das kann man denke ich durchaus so stehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also ich benutze derzeit einen 19" BenQ und mich haben die Farben bisher total überzeugt. Zumindest im Vergleich mit Belineas oder Iiyama war der BenQ deutlich kräftiger. Mal sehen vielleicht ist der ja noch für kleines Geld zu erwerben, dann würde ich es vermutlich schon mal drauf ankommen lassen und es mit 2 Monitoren versuchen.

Schönes Wochenende wünsch ich euch......

Solong,
Mysti


----------



## Krontos95 (9. September 2009)

Das kann man indem man den rechten oder linken bereich mit ct viewport rändert ob man das auch so hinkrigt das man son sun viewport art grafik bereich auwem rechten oder linken schirm hat weiß ich nich wer aber cool 
jedenfalls kannse im gerenderten teil dann deine ganzen addons map usw reinsetzen chatts gehen auch


----------



## Krontos95 (9. September 2009)

wie is den das mit einem 19" Samsung und nem !9" Breitbild Philips im prinzip hd klein fernseher und der samsung efer tft 2 jahre alt c.a.
würde ich da ein vernüftiges bild hinkriegen oder sind die unterschide zu groß ??? for allem im format???


----------



## SirCotare (30. September 2009)

Sofern du alle 3 Bildschirme mit der selben Auflösung betreiben würdest, gehts. Zwar wird das dann nicht ganz so schön, wenn die Bildschirme selbst nicht gleich gross sind, aber Darstellen würde er es. Müsstest eben den Desktop horizontal über alle 3 erweitern.

edit: ach, da sind ja 4 inkl. Fernseher (Satzzeichen ftw!). Nun, bei dem ist die Frage ob du den an den PC anschliessen kannst wie nen monitor. Ausserdem wirst du natürlich ne zweite Grafikkarten brauchen um mehr als zwei Bildschirme anschliessen zu können.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte noch eine zusâtzliche Frage dazu...

Kann man es auch so einstellen, dass nur WoW beide Monitore benutzt? Ansonsten hätte ich bei anderen Programmen Probleme da man dort die Darstellung ja nicht mittels "SunnViewport" etc. einstellen kann.

Immer unter den Schreibtisch zu kaspern um die Stecker zu ziehen ist auf die Dauer recht belastend.


----------



## Ragnarok1979 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi


Ich habe jetzt 2 Monirore angeschlossen.
Nun klappt alles wunderbar.

Nur wenn ich mit meinem 22 zoll in wow unterwegs bin und mit dem anderen im Browser bin das geht auch.
Nur kann ich nicht auf den andere 19 zoll monitor wechseln um was im netzt zu schauen.
Wie kann ich das einstellen

Kann ich dafür ein Tool nutzen oder ähnliches


----------



## Animalm4st3r (17. Dezember 2009)

Mach in WoW in den Grafikeinstellungen mal Fenstermodus an. dann müsstes hin und her kommen.


----------

